# Adirondack Katapults



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

If you don't have a slingshot from Kyle at AK, you're really missing out!! I received a couple from him today and only got in a few shots after work but I can tell you he makes a great frame in both wood and hdpe. He was over the top cool in our emails and he got a feel for the type of frame I like and he did a superb job!

Kyle offered up a selection of ammo in different sizes to be sent with the frames and after he finished them up I got them in 2 days!! He told me I had a money back guarantee if I didn't care for them for whatever reason. I appreciate that offer but there's no way he's getting his hands on these again! : )

I'll be doing more business with Kyle, for sure!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

let's see let's see!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Byud, the wife has our camera on vacation with my younger son right now but I'll show you soon, for sure!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:huh: no pics !? youre such a tease ! 

:lol:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My photo skills don't show how nice these truly are, but I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice work. Does he make anything in ttf? I assume send him a pm to do business?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooters jake


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments , I appreciate it!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very, very nice, I bet they shoot great.

wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice topshot


----------

